# muskrat on camera!



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I get the willies when I watch that..:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's crazy


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> I get the willies when I watch that..:laughing:


Creeps me out as well.

Thank Gawd it wasn't a possum.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is a really high-tech camera you have. I was impressed the way the camera head rotated to view the animal in the lateral pipe....:thumbsup:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I gotta remember to put the seat down.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

great vid thanks,,, how long did ya follow that lil critter?

kinda strange that it wasnt frightened by the cam ,,, i wonder if he was...blinded by the light...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

people down in kentucky say that 
muscrats are good eating..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> people down in kentucky say that
> muscrats are good eating..:laughing::laughing:


 I've never tried muskrat, but I did try capybara when I was in Guatamala back in the late 70's.

Pretty damned tasty, actually.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

He caught me walking the sewers. I tried to smile for the camera but the sweat got in my eyes.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice camera ! 
I saw 675' on the screen, how far can you run that ?


----------

